# Gary "Flatband" Miller's Sling Shots



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Since I joined this forum and began this addictive sport of sling shot shooting my first
encounter with a vendor was *Gary "Flatband" Miller*. I bought *my first sling shot* from Gary
and I've been buying them like crazy ever since.

Here's some pics of my latest additions to add to my ever growing collection of sling shots.

Out of all the sling shots I've gotten from Gary the Cocobolo Ergo in the pic below is by far
my favorite. This is an* AMAZING sling shot* that has to be held to appreciate. Took it out
yesterday for a trial run and I hit my target (8.4 oz. Red Bull can) first shot at 33'. I hit 4 out
of 10 with this SS the very first time I tried it. I thought this was decent being my muscle memory
has not adjusted to this particular SS. The bands are also from Gary and are attached with vertical slots
instead of OTT attachment like I'm used to. I really like this type of attachment for aiming purposes
because there's no band obstruction at all.









The sling shots in the picture below are from the left to right:
The first 3 are all Skeen design boardcuts, the first one made from
Che-Chen wood, the next one from Bocote and the third one from Osage Orange.
The fourth sling shot is a Ergo made from Dogwood and is an absolute *BEAUTY!
*The fifth one to the far right is *my FAVORITE* that I just recieved yesterday and it's the 
same Cocobolo pictured above.









All of Gary's sling shots are *well made.* The *finish is impeccable.* The *feel is comfortable.
*They *shoot good and straight.* Most are small enough to go in your back pocket or a jacket
pocket for sure. His bandsets are the* BEST I've used* so far. I have one set that has nearly 2000
shots from it and still going. Enough said about his bandsets!

*Dealing with Gary* is just as a *great experience* as owning one of his sling shots. No matter
what I request from Gary such as a custom made Ergo to fit my hand to a custom made bandset
to my specs, he *ALWAYS follows through* and has always been nothing but an absolute pleasure
to deal with. *Not one problem to date. NONE!
*
I would like to* THANK* Gary for offering his products to those of us here on the forum and for being
a huge part of the current and future success of this amazing sport.

In closing, I own nearly 20 of Gary's sling shots and if you was to ask me why so many I would tell
you to buy one and experience the pleasure of owning a Flatband for yourself and then get back with me.

Hope my review has been helpful to anyone considering buying any sling shot or bandset
from* Gary "Flatband" Miller.

Thanks for reading!*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree 100%. While I only have one of his slingshots it is one of the nicest slingshots I have. IT is also by far the most comfortable board cut I have ever shot.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary is a great guy and makes beautiful, functional and accurate slings. I have had the pleasure of shooting with Gary a couple of times, a real gentleman and a legend in the sport.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you very much Slingman! Very kind of you Bud! Now ,I just hope I don't screw up anything!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep Gary is the tops, and a great guy too.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

He supports the sport in many ways also. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Like Ray, I only have one of Gary's forks, but it is one of the best I own and one of the best looking too. I plan on buying another one or two when I can.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have got to get one of Flatband's Ergos! I'm totally in love.
If he has them for sale at the ECST I probably won't be able to help myself.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait until you see the finish on his forks MJ ... It is like glass. I love his finish. I tried to replicate at home but couldnt. lol.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Garry is a great guy and makes great slingshots. I really enjoy my mahogany ergo of his


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys how do I get one of his slingshot without going back east


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Contact him through private messaging.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm glad to say I have one too! Great feel to it and as everyone said before me... Buttery finish!!! I loved or little can session we had at ECST... It was the hottest part of the day so we were sitting on the bench to stay in a small stripe of shade shooting cans from left to right. Classic memory for me Gary! I'd run and set up cans any time for you lol!


----------

